# What size clothing do you wear?



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 6, 2008)

What size clothing do you wear?  I'll keep the posting anonymous.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Mar 6, 2008)

3 I think? Every store is different so it's hard to tell. Even in the store where I work I have to get a medium for some things, but for others even a small is too big


----------



## Loveleighe (Mar 6, 2008)

IT's hard to say bcus the size i wear in tops is drastically smaller than the size i wear in bottoms and each store does differ


----------



## pahblov (Mar 6, 2008)

Anywhere from US size 2-6 depending on the store.


----------



## n_c (Mar 6, 2008)

0-2 depending on the store in bottoms and mostly M in tops.


----------



## COBI (Mar 6, 2008)

It starts with junior (odd) sizing and then switches to misses (even); should we assume the following as "the same size"?
0
1/2
3/4
5/6
7/8
9/10
11/12
13/14
15/16
17/18
20
22
24
26


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah basically, i am not familiar much with larger sizes so I looked it up on the net and picked the first site.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_It starts with junior (odd) sizing and then switches to misses (even); should we assume the following as "the same size"?
0
1/2
3/4
5/6
7/8
9/10
11/12
13/14
15/16
17/18
20
22
24
26_


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Mar 6, 2008)

0 or double 0 depending on brand and if it's a pant or a skirt


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

its different here in the UK and it depends on the style of clothing... 
Jeans 10 but in the summer im an 8 for some reason (US 4-6)
Tops im a 6 or 8 because im tiny on top but ive got about two size 4 tops so anything from a US 0-4
Dresses im usually 8 so US 4

I wanna be a UK 6 (US 2) because i think my body will look better as im really short and my legs look short n fat


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 6, 2008)

It depends. I am small sometimes and medium most of the time so I say a 9?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 6, 2008)

I wear a 3 or 1 in pants but a 5 or 7 in tops.  I hate buying t shirts because they are usually too tight at the top and look good in the waste or vice versa.


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Mar 6, 2008)

UK12 no idea what that i in US sizing. Thats an average it really depends what shop, I've got clothes that are size 8 and clothes that are size14, I've even got an XL mens short that I love wearing cause it so oversized.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 6, 2008)

At the moment i am unfortunately about a UK 14 (US 10) sometimes a 16 on top and UK 12 (US 8) on bottom.
Which i'm not happy about as i have a wardrobe full of UK 8s and 10s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that i love and want to wear again. My ideal size is probably 4-6 (US 0-2) Long way to go...


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 6, 2008)

My tops are smaller than my bottoms so it varies. I can be anywhere from a 0 to a 6.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocknroll_lies* 

 
_UK12 no idea what that i in US sizing. Thats an average it really depends what shop, I've got clothes that are size 8 and clothes that are size14, I've even got an XL mens short that I love wearing cause it so oversized._

 
so in the US you are an 8... you just minus 2


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 6, 2008)

Blah, I hate sizes.  It's depressing to go shopping sometime.  I like being anywhere from a US 7 or 9...unfortunately, I'm more like a lady's 12 at the moment.  I blew up like a balloon over the winter.

The gym is getting ready to kick my ass.  Here I come, spin class!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 6, 2008)

in jeans i wear a 28 waist or size 9. size 10 dress (because of my boobs). size medium shirts.


----------



## Divinity (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm a 26 in pants and an xs or small in tops


----------



## maandusa (Mar 6, 2008)

i tend to wear a 3 in jeans, but tops vary from XS to M, usually, depending on the material and cut. even in bottoms, i can wear a 2 in some brands, and up to a 5/6 in others! since sizing isn't standardized, it varies so much depending on material, cut, brand, etc.

before i lost weight (thanks to Weight Watchers), i was a size 12. 30 pounds and i've kept it off for a year and a half!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 6, 2008)

wow... i have no idea, but my holy grail jeans are a size 3.  i love my bongo tokyo boot cuts and bongo london skinnies.  my size 3 pants from 2 years ago are loose.  is it me or are the sizes starting to fit smaller?  but anyways, it works out for me.  i keep losing weight so i have o buy smaller and smaller fits, but I still keep with the 3!

tops are weird... sometimes im XS, sometimes S, sometimes M.. depends on the brand.  jackets are usually SX or S for me.  things that shrink like cotton tank tops, i take an M if it is not too loose.  whenever i shop i have to try on like 2-3 sizes of the same thing.. lol  its so annoying... maybe thats why i moved on to makeup shopping! hehehehe

edit*  apparently we are also talking about height so i am 5'1 with chubby thighs


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 6, 2008)

Size 0-2, I think most of my tops/skirts are a 0 and jeans 2. I used to be bigger but I lost just over 4 stone when I became eating disordered 5 years ago.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm a size 14 aus which I think is a size 8/9 US though I'm losing weight. Tops aren't very consistent though, I have larger boobs so that makes tops harder to find.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Mar 6, 2008)

For jeans a 26-27 inch waist... I am a size larger on top than on bottom (big boobs and small legs/bum) so I am usually a small- medium in tops.  My prom dress is a size 4 i think and I still fit into it.


----------



## iheartcolor (Mar 6, 2008)

Well I am between a 10 and 12 in pants, and a sm to med on top.  Hooray for being a pear! (sarcasm)

I would find it interesting to know how tall everyone is along with the clothing size.  It does make a difference.  I know I get discouraged hearing how lots seem to wear less than a 6.

I am 5'8

-Lauren


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 6, 2008)

_*   We are all beautiful! *_

_*    I am ~curvy~ .*_

_*    I wear various sizes, depending on the brand, store, etc...I'm generally about a 8/10 US, or a Medium, but I have been a 4/6 (too thin for my frame) & I've been a bit bigger (about a 12/14 US) for awhile after my son was born. I think a US 8/10 (approx) is my ideal size, but I'll wear it better when I'm more toned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

_*   I grew up with a mom who always thought she was too heavy. I cannot recall *ever* thinking she was heavy. She moved from diet to diet, causing herself great angst, & I found it terribly  painful to watch. I was affected; I used to worry so much about  my weight. I  asked my husband to throw out our bathroom scale, & he did!  i have never felt so free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

_*      Now I simply try to eat healthily, altho I miss meals & end up snacking at Night, when I have no chance of burning off the calories.*_

_*   My husband has been wonderfully supportive, &, while he finds the look of a waif "ethereal' & pretty, 
"sexy," to him, is a ~woman with curves~.

 While I absolutely need more exercise and need to firm areas (like my thighs!),  
I no longer obsess about feeling 'fat.'  I am womanly!  *_

_*    I'm injured right now, with a painful herniated disc in my back, & I'm sort of stuck at home with my little boy, who's 4, & who has special needs, but I walk out with him as much as possible, & we dance alot throughout the Day! I'm supposed to go to physical therapy & get proper exercises to help my back (as i refuse surgery) so I have to be a bit careful about how I move/exercise right now. Sometimes I move incorrectly or dance with too much gusto during the Day, which causes me great pain later at Night, but once I get this problem sorted, 
I'm planning to get *toned*.*_

_*    I finally have no wish to be skinny
 (no offense meant to anyone; please know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
My heritage of *strong* Eastern-European peasant women
 (with a bit of strong Jerusalem woman thrown in) 
  dictates that I am a curvy woman; 
my grandmother, age 95 & going strong, who has always been curvy, recently told me that I "need" my curves. 
I am made this way, &
 I will no longer let society tell me I should be ashamed to wear a size 8/10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too many of us women are hurt by society's dictates...sigh...
how many men have contributed to our size/weight pain?  (btw....I ~truly~ love men...& most men do know how to think with *both* heads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol 
But who do you suppose helped most to further this obsession?
*_
_*    While I would like to be thinner, I probably won't be. 
I will, however, be more toned, & I hope to improve my vegetarian diet, which is missing a few key elements (I have no time to eat sometimes.) *_

_*     I thank my Soulmate for encouraging me to feel better about who I am; even if he hadn't, however, I would hope, by now, that I would feel better about myself, more comfortable in my own skin. *_

_*     Don't get me wrong. I look at myself from all angles when I get dressed. I'm angry at cellulite areas which have cropped up when I wasn't looking. I hope to burn them away. 
I'm joyful to be a woman, though. *_
_* I'm happy to have been blessed with curves.    *_

_*     Please be healthy and know we are *all* beautiful! *_

_* Love & meows xxCherylFaith*_​
*"Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin world go round..." Brian May, of Queen*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Obreathemykiss* 

 
_Blah, I hate sizes.  It's depressing to go shopping sometime.  I like being anywhere from a US 7 or 9...unfortunately, I'm more like a lady's 12 at the moment.  I blew up like a balloon over the winter._

 
_*yeah...I know how you feel, as I've felt it! Winter hurts our feelings, as many of us are chilly, and/or depressed (I tend to be more depressed in grey Winter).*_

_*you are beautiful. xx*_​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_Well I am between a 10 and 12 in pants, and a sm to med on top.  Hooray for being a pear! (sarcasm)_

 
_*but yaaaay!  Beautiful you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_I would find it interesting to know how tall everyone is along with the clothing size.  It does make a difference.  I know I get discouraged hearing how lots seem to wear less than a 6._

 
_*1/2" shy of 5'5"*_

_*excellent point! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  xx*_


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_At the moment i am unfortunately about a UK 14 (US 10) sometimes a 16 on top and UK 12 (US 8) on bottom.
Which i'm not happy about as i have a wardrobe full of UK 8s and 10s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that i love and want to wear again. My ideal size is probably 4-6 (US 0-2) Long way to go..._

 
_Please remember you are a lovely *woman* !_


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_its different here in the UK and it depends on the style of clothing... 
Jeans 10 but in the summer im an 8 for some reason (US 4-6)
Tops im a 6 or 8 because im tiny on top but ive got about two size 4 tops so anything from a US 0-4
Dresses im usually 8 so US 4

I wanna be a UK 6 (US 2) because i think my body will look better as im really short and my legs look short n fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're a size 10 in the winter because you're either eating more to compensate for the extra energy you use up to keep warm OR your body is retaining extra pounds for more warmth. It's normal, usually happens with everybody


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_I would find it interesting to know how tall everyone is along with the clothing size.  It does make a difference.  I know I get discouraged hearing how lots seem to wear less than a 6.

I am 5'8

-Lauren_

 

I wear anything from 0 to 6, and I am 5'1", 110 lbs, and pear-shaped. God blessed me with the boo-tay


----------



## iheartcolor (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_ God blessed me with the boo-tay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Boo-tay owners unite!  Woo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol

-Lauren


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm usually an 8.


----------



## Jesi (Mar 7, 2008)

it's a secret, but what i wouldn't give to be bigger on top and less big on the bottom. :T


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

  I would find it interesting to know how tall everyone is along with the clothing size.  
 
I'm 5'3 and yeah 8/9 US (I think lol). I have a booty and big boobs, though the rest of my frame is tiny. I have super skinny legs from the knee down, everybody comments of them lol.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 7, 2008)

im really chubby and im short 5"3 and i wear a 12....what can i say i got both T an A lol and some squishiness in the middle


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a Dutch size 44, which is a size 16 in the US and 18 in the UK. I really need to lose the 15 kilo's (about 33 pounds) I gained over the last year or so, since I don't feel comfortable carrying all this extra weight around.


----------



## captodometer (Mar 7, 2008)

US 6 or 8 in tops or dresses; size 8 or 10 in slacks.

5ft 4.5in


----------



## redambition (Mar 7, 2008)

i am an australian 14, which is around a US 10.

at a minimum healthy weight i could go to an aussie 10 (US 6). any thinner and i'd be sick, not to mention skeletal. i am aiming to get back to an australian size 12 (US 8).

i am 5'11".


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i am an australian 14, which is around a US 10.

at a minimum healthy weight i could go to an aussie 10 (US 6). any thinner and i'd be sick, not to mention skeletal. i am aiming to get back to an australian size 12 (US 8).

i am 5'11"._

 
I personally think size 12 is ideal. I'd be happy to be size 12 again. Though I with my body frame I could easily be size 8 and still be healthy. I really don't want to lose all my curves though, I love having boobs, an ass and thighs.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 7, 2008)

im a size 0-1 in jeans 
s-m tops


----------



## Hilly (Mar 7, 2008)

So before losing weight, I would cram myself in a 14. A famous drunk quote from me is "damn, in those pants- my ass looked like a sausage in casing!"

So after losing weight, I am a 10-12. 

All my life it seems I have been a 14. it's that sizes are getting bigger (thanks to stretch). 

On a side note, I am glad to see that UK sizes are 2 up from US. I thought I gained a bunch of weight or something, but it was the right size. Oy.


----------



## faifai (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a size 3/5 and 5'2" and Asian, so I don't have a very big frame. Usually 3 will fit with dresses and stuff, but sometimes the 5 is better. 5 is for pants, because I have wide hips. 

I'm a size "medium" for shirts.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, I'm built like a linebacker...with boobs, and the appropriately sized booty to balance the boobs (top heavy= broken nose).  I stand about six foot tall, am broader then every guy I work with, and can lift more weight than all of them.  With that said, I am full figured, but strong, and I'm proud of what my body can do.  It's a blessing for me being able to have such feminine curves even with all the strength I have.  Yes, I could stand to lose some pounds, but it's been a long hard fight to accept my body the way it is because I was never the "ideal", so I'm going to take what God gave me and rock it!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a UK size 10, I think it's a US size 8.


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*yeah...I know how you feel, as I've felt it! Winter hurts our feelings, as many of us are chilly, and/or depressed (I tend to be more depressed in grey Winter).*​

*you are beautiful. xx*​_

 
Thank you for your wonderful encouragement and positive post!  I agree with you when it comes to women and society.  We would all love to be what everyone else sees as "perfect".  I am proud of who I am and find myself attractive, I just get ashamed when I see myself in the mirror sometimes...and when I sit and see that ugly ass roll above my pants!  Ugh!  Winter is always hard on me.  I haven't ever really been "thin", with the exception of practically starving myself when I was younger.  I decided I only live once, so I might as well eat what I love...with discretion of course.  I am really going to be hitting the gym hard and portioning my meals.  I can't wait to look in the mirror and  feel as I am not bulging everywhere.  Toning is what it is all about!  You have made my day and I think you have encouraged others to not be so insecure.  We are all beautiful!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm 5'6'' and a size 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm really trying to lose weight before my wedding in October, so I started doing The Firm videos.  I have no will power


----------



## liv (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm 5'8''-ish and I wear an 8 in pants, and tops I am a large (big bewbs, oh joy =/  It's such a pain to try to find cute tops that don't pull in the bust that don't look like maternity tents over my torso.)


----------



## Flammable (Mar 7, 2008)

Usually US 6. I'm 5'2"ish.
Now that I am pregnant I have put on weight, so it will be interesting to see if I am able to fit into any of my clothes once the baby is born. 
I was so happy when I was able to fit into my size 28 True Religion jeans last week, buttoned under the tummy of course!


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_I would find it interesting to know how tall everyone is along with the clothing size.  It does make a difference.  I know I get discouraged hearing how lots seem to wear less than a 6.

I am 5'8

-Lauren_

 
I'm 5ft half an inch.
It means i look particularly short and stocky and round.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 7, 2008)

I wear 00-0 in jeans, s-m tops, but dress size varies from 0-5 O-o

I'm extremely SHORT too, only five foot, so I guess I'm a normal size when taking my height into consideration.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm really tall height wise 5 ft 9. So in terms of things I don't really look a natural size...


----------



## redambition (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I personally think size 12 is ideal. I'd be happy to be size 12 again. Though I with my body frame I could easily be size 8 and still be healthy. I really don't want to lose all my curves though, I love having boobs, an ass and thighs._

 
yes, i size 12 would be good and i'd be happy with that - it's what i was for a long time.

i went all the way up to size 16 and stayed there for a while before i gave myself a kick in the butt and decided to do something about it.

even at a size 16, my height meant that i didn't look fat or overweight, even though my BMI said otherwise and my doctor was worried because i'd piled the weight on so quickly.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 7, 2008)

0-4 clothes

It really varies depending on the store.


----------



## kalikana (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm a size 12.. I usually fit into L and XL tops.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_yes, i size 12 would be good and i'd be happy with that - it's what i was for a long time.

i went all the way up to size 16 and stayed there for a while before i gave myself a kick in the butt and decided to do something about it.

even at a size 16, my height meant that i didn't look fat or overweight, even though my BMI said otherwise and my doctor was worried because i'd piled the weight on so quickly._

 
Weight just seems to pile on sometimes. I'm currently trying to lose weight, I have no idea how I'm going but my clothes seem a little looser. I'm going to the gold coast for my 21st so would love to be skinner by then.


----------



## eccentric (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm 5'6", I fit L-XL shirts and size 10-12 in jeans. It all depends. But yes, I am curvy. :]


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 8, 2008)

I am about 5'6, 155 pounds. I wear L-XL shirts (my boobs are huge)

In pants I wear 11. I was 9/11 but I can't fit into 9 anymore lol. I have like no bottom half though, I have no butt or thighs or hips. So I dunno my body is all mismatched


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I am about 5'6, 155 pounds. I wear L-XL shirts (my boobs are huge)

In pants I wear 11. I was 9/11 but I can't fit into 9 anymore lol. I have like no bottom half though, I have no butt or thighs or hips. So I dunno my body is all mismatched_

 
what you think is mismatched is probably perfect to 75% of the people out there.   I don't have a butt either, but so far it hasn't stopped a guy or girl for that matter- that i know of.


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 8, 2008)

tops: xs-s
pants/jeans: it depends on the store, style, etc. i used to fit in 0-2, but the latest pair of pants i got were a size 3


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm 5'4" which is pretty short. I would love to be taller so i could reach things on the top shelves.


----------



## Paramnesia (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I'm 5'4" which is pretty short. I would love to be taller so i could reach things on the top shelves._

 
Oh me too, i'm 5'3. For some reason the yogurt I buy is always on the top shelf and right at the back of the shelf. I'm amazed I haven't fallen into the fridge just trying to reach it (I'm stubborn so I don't like asking for help).


----------



## user46 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm 5'6, 140 lbs, and wear a size 9 in pants.


----------



## Chastity (Mar 8, 2008)

In tops I'm usually a small, sometimes medium. I've even had to wear a large, it all depends on the brand and how its made.
Jeans or pants usually a 6 or 7, depending on the brand.
I'm 5'2".


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Mar 9, 2008)

i wear a size three in pants and usually a small in tops. i'm 5'3" with tiny boobs, tiny waste, a bit of a belly and a butt. m hips are pretty wide...i'm pear shaped i guess. the only thing that really bothers me is my tummy. i think i'll always have it though because i got sick a while ago and didn't realize it for a while and dropped to 87 pounds and i still thought i had a little pooch. i was also running about three miles a day and doing a lot of ab workouts at that time. oh well


----------



## Trista (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm a size 4 in jeans and size small to medium on top (depends on brand). I'm 5'7". I use to be athletic when I was younger and I miss having strong legs.


----------



## aziza (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm a size 18 and pretty much happy


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 9, 2008)

it depends on the brand and also their sizing. for jeans that are odd numbers, i am a 3 and for evens i am a 2 and brands that start with 24 waist line i am a 25. tops, i am either a S or M. sometimes XS. it also depends on the brand and their sizing.


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm only 4'11 so i wear 6 on top (sometimes 4) and 6 on bottom too. I'm shoe size 3 too lol.


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 9, 2008)

After my second child I wear a 14-16 xl in shirts before that I was a size 10-12. For some reason I can't seem to shed the weight she's now 16 months. I know its sad i need to get on it! It's harder the second time around.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 10, 2008)

I normally wear a 6,8, or 10. Wide range but stores differ soo much. As for tops im normally a medium on occasion a large.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 10, 2008)

five feet and seven inches...size zero. i can never find clothes, i hate it.


----------



## Danapotter (Mar 11, 2008)

Five feet, 2 inches, size 12

I hate medication....


----------



## Indigowaters (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm an 18 and WHAT?! I'm still fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol. I plan on losing weight so that I don't have health issues, but I think I look my best at 12/14. I would look sickly if I got below that because I carry my weight very well. I just want to have energy and fit my old clothes.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 11, 2008)

Size 10.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_ 
I would find it interesting to know how tall everyone is along with the clothing size. It does make a difference. 
-Lauren_

 
I already posted but didn't include my height. 5'5-6 113lbs and size 3ish

My first thought when I saw how many people wear a 0 was "you lucky bitches" but than I remembered that when I weighted 100lbs I used to look horrible - like a skeleton. I cringe thinking about my hollow cheeks. Size 0 isn't for everyone.


----------



## sweetface (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm 5'7'' 1/2 (so 5'8'') and I wear a 3-5 in pants (depending on the store) and a medium on top. I have super long legs though (34'' inseam) so pants shopping is hell (I'm also like 135 pounds, want to lose 5-7 or so to get back into my size 2s)


----------



## Poum (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_its different here in the UK and it depends on the style of clothing... 
Jeans 10 but in the summer im an 8 for some reason (US 4-6)
Tops im a 6 or 8 because im tiny on top but ive got about two size 4 tops so anything from a US 0-4
Dresses im usually 8 so US 4

I wanna be a UK 6 (US 2) because i think my body will look better as im really short and my legs look short n fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so with you on this!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Mar 12, 2008)

I am a  5 foot 29 waist or size 7/9 which is weird. but i got a huge butt so you know how that does. im small up top.


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm 5'3.5 (the 1/2 inch counts) and UK 8 or even sometimes a 6 which I HATE, but they seem to make size 8's a few inches bigger due to vanity sizing, ideally I'd be 5'5 because most of my weight is in my lower body and I'd have longer legs but oh well...


----------



## nameless4tv (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm a size 22/24 and 5'8, and standin proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm at the point where I feel awesome about my mind and body where I can actually say that, but I am workin towards shedding some weight for health reasons. As long as you FEEL healthy and ARE healthy, there's nothing to be ashamed or worried about! LIFE IS GREAT!


----------



## revinn (Mar 13, 2008)

I wear a S or XS in tops usually..occasionally a M taken in at the waist because I have a decent sized chest and a really small waist. Then in pants I'm a 5/6/7.. I've gained 10 lbs this year and 30 since I started high school. I had eating disorders all through grade 6 and junior high (gross, huh?), a mixture of anorexia nervosa and athletica with the occasional purging. I was a size 1 and I was teeny, but I remember how fat I always felt..now I'd kill to have my old body back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm 5'5 with a long torso and stumpy legs, btw.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nameless4tv* 

 
_I'm a size 22/24 and 5'8, and standin proud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm at the point where I feel awesome about my mind and body where I can actually say that, but I am workin towards shedding some weight for health reasons. As long as you FEEL healthy and ARE healthy, there's nothing to be ashamed or worried about! LIFE IS GREAT!_

 
I'm glad you are happy yet still working to be healthier, this is a great attitude to have.   Another factor is activity.  They say its not the size of a person necessarily but the amount of activity they do. So stay active regardless of your weight.


----------



## hollytron (Mar 14, 2008)

I am 5'5"/6" (somewhere in between) and 1250-130lbs (my weight fluctuates). I used to be a stick woman, so tiny, wearing size 0 and 1 all the time at 100lbs. At the time between 17 and 18 when I gained weight, hips, a bust, and curves, I went on some obsession like I was some fat pig. But I'm not. I'm just voluptuous! I like my 34C and my size 5 jeans. They fit me better than anything ever has!


----------



## nameless4tv (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I'm glad you are happy yet still working to be healthier, this is a great attitude to have.   Another factor is activity.  They say its not the size of a person necessarily but the amount of activity they do. So stay active regardless of your weight._

 
Of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Every other day I will go jogging or walking and the days I don't I work out on my core ball! Plus, working part time at a Daycare is excersize in itself!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm a size 5... It's funny because I'm tall and very skinny... And my friends would think I wear a 2-3 but my hips are fairly large.  They aren't LARGE in terms of like, giant but my waist is like... 25 and hips are 36 so i have quite a leap curve heh.. So it's hard to find pants that will fit at the thigh... I'm also 5'10 so pant sizes suck to find!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm 5'0" and about 95-100 lbs, wear a size 1 or 2 US dress and jeans. 
I think I'm pretty average for my height/weight and am overall happy with my size ^.^


----------



## x-ivy (Mar 16, 2008)

5'9" size 12...
my goal is at least a 8/0 though, i'd be happy


----------



## woolyowl (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetface* 

 
_I'm 5'7'' 1/2 (so 5'8'') and I wear a 3-5 in pants (depending on the store) and a medium on top. ...(I'm also like 135 pounds...)_

 
Wow, sizes are SO weird, how they are so different on different bodies! At my lightest, I was 125lbs, (5' 7") and could never fit into anything smaller than an 8! Now I wear a 10/12.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 18, 2008)

Over the winter I usually gain about 5-10 pounds. But it doesnt matter.  If you are happy about the way you look, it doesnt matter about what everyone else thinks.

"Now matter how big or small you are, make sure to remember how beautiful you are, inside and out. Don't let anyone tell you anything different." 

My mom used to always say this to me when I was younger, when all I cared about was how others viewed me. 

5'4" 125 pounds


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 18, 2008)

The one that fits.


----------



## pookielee264 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am a size 10-12 in women's. Size 11,13 in the juniors section. haha. I still try on junior clothes.
I wear L/XL in Juniors section and a S or M in women's clothes. Now does that sound right?.. I don't know. But I feel I am too fat! I weight 140 pounds after 2 kids....GRRR..I need to shed those left over fat! I'm so mad. I went from 115 size 3/5 all the way to 140 pounds. *tTEARS*..

I forgot to mention. I have wide hips now and a ton of love handles


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocknroll_lies* 

 
_UK12 no idea what that i in US sizing. Thats an average it really depends what shop, I've got clothes that are size 8 and clothes that are size14_

 
Me too, I've got tops in a UK8/10 right up to jeans in a UK16. I hate the way sizes differ between shops. 

And I'm a weird shape, I've got smallish boobs, a really small waist and absolutly giant hips. And then big thighs, no bum and skinny ankles. 
So clothes never, ever fit me right.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The one that fits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have to agree with Shimmer. I have clothes that are a Medium or size 8 all the way up to size 16. I do wish that sizes were streamlined... but I just go with what looks best. There is no point in squeezing into a size 12 just to say I wear a 12. Recently, I found out I have PCOS and my doctor just told me I would have to make peace with being heavier. Sadly, I needed to hear it from an authority figure to make peace with my weight. I did feel like I had tried everything and felt strange being larger than I felt. I had no problem keeping up during a hike, I was on the swim team, loved to play tennis, I eat healthy and I count my calories. I was more fit or in shape than some of my skinnier size 4 friends.

I'm now very happy with my body for what it can do and not for it's size.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 2, 2008)

See my sizing is really weird-I wear a medium or large top, and then anywhere from a size 7/8 (Express) up to 11/12 or in some places, 13/14. For my Joe's Jeans I'm a 31 for the fit I have to get. It's tough because I'm just slightly shorter than average (5'6), but I have a 27" inseam (even pants designed for short inseams have to get altered, and anything that isn't designed for a short inseam means the proportions will be WAY off), and am INSANELY curvy. Huge thighs, large bum, 36D chest. During high school I looked chunky but I've shed a good amount of weight since graduation without really doing ANYTHING at all so my waist is a bit smaller, but I don't feel any thinner. It absolutely sucks.

Ideally, I would want to get down around a size 3, or get the thighs slimmed down so that I'd be a 27 for jeans.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 2, 2008)

It's so weird that so many people here are equatable to a size 6 or 8 in NZ sizes. There are hardly any people that size here, I would say out of the 19 girls in my make up class, 3 of them would be under a size 10 (US 6). I'm an NZ 12-14 myself (8-10, so we'll say a 9 for kicks), and that's about the norm here, I think. 

I think sizing is all over the place. In higher end shops I'm a straight 12 on top and bottom, in places like Supre (teenybopper kind of store here), I'm a 12 on top and an XL (14-16) can barely fit me in their bottoms. Ouch. And then in places like KMart I'm anywhere from a 10 to a 14. *shrugs* Same with shoes, anything from 8- 10. Damn.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_My first thought when I saw how many people wear a 0 was "you lucky bitches" but than I remembered that when I weighted 100lbs I used to look horrible - like a skeleton. I cringe thinking about my hollow cheeks. Size 0 isn't for everyone._

 
I distinctly remember being 21 years old and 98 pounds and wearing 0/1. I CRIED. Nobody believed I was 21 and had a 2 year old daughter, lol.

Now that I'm 31 (with a total of 4 children), and 125 pounds I wish I weighed about 7 or 8 pounds less. However, I have NO desire to go back to those size 0 days...I'm only 5'1 so I didn't look horrible, I just didn't feel "grown" or "womanly". Not to say that 0 isn't womanly - some people can't help being small. I know I couldn't. However, I question those who aren't naturally a 0 and try to get down to 0...

I wear 4-6 now. I'm happy for the most part.


----------



## lipstik (Apr 10, 2008)

Clothing sizes are really weird and almost random. I may look thin on paper but I'm not. I'm just average for my height with absolutely no curves so I can still wear some things from the kids department.


I wear a 0 in Express pants but am more comfortable in their M tops because I'm one of those with  a big rib cage!. I wear a 1 in Gap and Levi's and a S or M in their tops and jackets. My 7FAM, Rich & Skinny, TR and Joe's Jeans are 26 but my JBrand jeans are size 25 and I had to get them all shortened because I'm 5'3 1/2 and anywhere from a 28 to a 30 inseam, depending on what shoe I'm wearing. [And all my jeans and pants have to have a lower rise (not scary low, but below the natural waistline) so they too have no waist because I have no butt and no hips so if the higher-rise pants fit on my hips, they will probably be cut way too small for my straight waist where most people would be a 23 but I certainly am not, LOL!]   And in Burberry I wear a 2 or 4. Oh, and as far as kids clothes, I buy adidas sweatpants in a kids 14.


So basically, you really can't go by sizing and need to try stuff on. I used to wish I had a more womanly body but I have learned to be happy with what I have!


----------



## couturesista (Apr 10, 2008)

5'3 , thick thighed with a backside! size 14


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm 5'9" and currently a 4-6 in bottoms and a S-M in tops where I shop.  Even though I'm tall, I have a smaller frame and I don't have much in the way of hips or a butt (with the exception of the insulation I'm working off), so I can easily (healthwise) being another size or two smaller.  My tops size probably won't shrink much because although I wasn't blessed with a tush, I've got boobies galore!

Sidenote:  I really despise the vanity sizing and lack of standardization, because I am verrrrry swayed by numbers.  That's probably part of the reason I stick to only one or two stores...the places I know where my size is "smaller".


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 22, 2008)

In AU sizing I'm anywhere between a 6, 8 or sometimes even a 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But mostly 8.

I am BIG though, I don't know how I fit into 6 or 8, I'm losing weight though but if I wear bigger sizes that are a little baggy on me it makes me look worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't know what that'd be in US sizing but.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah... australian sizing is heaps different from US sizing.  I think 6-10 is like, US size 2-6 or something of the sort. 

I can do anything from a 4 to a 8 (10 at the very max) in bottoms (Australian sizing), which I THINK is like a size 0-6? LOL such a big range... it depends on the brand etc though. Typically a size 2-4 in US sizing though from what I remember when I was shopping over there... which is quite small I suppose, but I'm only 163cm tall!

As for the top..? *sigh* don't ask... with a bust of 10E, I'm lucky to find anything that'll fit over my boobs and doesn't look like a sack on me >.<

Weight is 110 pounds or so. Changes with time of the month/how much chocolate and ice cream I've been pigging out on!


----------



## Rennah (May 12, 2008)

Depending on the brand, I wear between size 4 and 8.

I usually get size 7 jeans/pants... size 5 in Roxy... always size 8 pants at H&M.

Size Medium in juniors tops/dresses usually, Small in 'vanity sized' juniors brands and Womens clothing.

Between size 8 - 10 in UK (e.g. Marks & Spencers) clothing.


----------



## pratbc (May 12, 2008)

I am usually a 0 or XS, depending on the store.  Sometimes I even have to shop in the kids sizes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Shopping is extremely frustrating for me.  I am 28 years old and end up looking like a teenager most of the time because those are the only clothes I can fit into.


----------

